# Oryx Clubsport GTI



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Had this Oryx white Clubsport a couple of months now. 
The colour hides swirls pretty well to be honest but it still required a machine polish.
Detailed over an evening then a morning into afternoon the following day.
Washed/decontaminated with Carbon Collective products. Foamed with Ultimus, rinsed hand washed (2BM)with Lusso and their mitt, rinsed then covered in React fall out remover ( used this to clean the wheels also).
Then I moved on to claying using the Exfoliblock. This left the paint nice and glass like.









Next morning I rinsed off again then blow dried.
Dug out my Das6 pro. Used a Meg's microfibre pad and D300 followed by Carbon Collective polishing pad and good old Werkstatt Acrylic Prime. 
Was pretty over cast by the time I'd finished. 
Blew off the polish residue and sealed with Speciale.
Pics - in no order.


















































Couple days later I sold the BBS CKs and put the OEM Brescias.









Thanks for looking

Scott


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

A fine looking car .


----------



## NoelW (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks so much better with OEM Wheels...


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Not sure what Tapatalk has decided to do with the picture quality or layout of my post.
Here's a couple pics of Speciale beads.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic car and as above better with the OEM alloys.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

My dad had one in Oryx white too - awesome colour in the sun, really transforms the look of the car when it's clean!


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Turkleton said:


> My dad had one in Oryx white too - awesome colour in the sun, really transforms the look of the car when it's clean!


Yeah looks so different in direct sunlight.
Reflex silver would have been my choice though. But very very few of them in CS flavour.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I love the Golf 7.5 especially in the GTI & R!

Lovely looking car!

Rob


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Rob D 88 said:


> I love the Golf 7.5 especially in the GTI & R!
> 
> Lovely looking car!
> 
> Rob


Thanks, it's a MK7 though. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

S800BRN said:


> Thanks, it's a MK7 though. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but it's the facelift. They call it the 7.5

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful car mate 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Rob D 88 said:


> Yeah but it's the facelift. They call it the 7.5
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


No it's not a facelift/7.5 either, bud. 
The Clubsport just has different bumpers etc. But is still a MK7. (No led headlights/tail lights, virtual dash etc.)


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Lovely looking car, as said, suits the OEM wheels better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

What’s the Difference between the Clubsport and the TCR


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

ffrs1444 said:


> What's the Difference between the Clubsport and the TCR


The Clubsport was essentially the Edition 40/40th anniversary model. Based on the MK7.
The TCR is the Mk7.5 run out model. A nod to Volkswagen's TCR cup cars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Got hold of some practically new OEM 18" Belvedere alloys. I like these as they are a little more exclusive than the Brescias. 4kg a corner lighter too and forged.






















These were coated with Carbon Collective Platinum wheels ceramic coating before fitting.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Look great, so wish I had bought one of these when I had the chance, but I dithered over the p/x price I was offered on my Leon and missed out.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cracking car pal 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks. Gave the car a wash and tried out Carbon Collective's Hybrid 2.0.
Just spray on and rinse to activate. Up to 3 months projection claimed. 




































Beading/water behaviour is promising.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Gave the disc bells a quick lick of paint the other day. Not perfect by any means but better than before for sure.















And gave the alcantara wheel a quick clean too. Wasn't overly bad.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice motor, but I have to say it looked sooooo much better with the previous wheels on!! :thumb:


----------



## clioryan (Aug 22, 2012)

the club sport is in my opinion one of the nicest hothatchs on the road by far that's a car for life not just for xmas 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

